
Switch from Medium to your own blog automatically in minutes - ecthiender
https://github.com/mathieudutour/medium-to-own-blog#medium-to-own-blog
======
O_H_E
Interesting to see this again. This has been on the front page 3 days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20060549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20060549)

~~~
HNLurker2
Because it is so good it should be posted again

------
twblalock
It's easy to make a blog. It's very difficult to match the SEO results and
network effect of Medium.

If you want people to see what you write, and you aren't already famous,
Medium will put your content in front of more people than a self-run blog.

That is Medium's real competitive edge. It is hard to get your blog noticed.
If you want to beat Medium, you need to beat them at that.

~~~
Doubl
Are there many people who go to medium directly? I've only ever gone there
because someone's linked to a post here or on Reddit. Which is something you
could do for your own blog's post.

------
Abishek_Muthian
Show HN discussion on this from 2 days back :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20060549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20060549)

------
htmk
Is adding new posts easy?

~~~
woutr_be
As with most static site generators, it's generally just a markdown file with
some frontmatter metadata, but that's it.

